# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  DRAKO: un jeu de cartes en Ralit Augmente

## Lilalie

Salut!  ::D: 

Je suis juste de passage sur ce forum pour vous prsenter un projet de jeu de cartes qui utilise la *ralit augmente*... Si a ne vous parle pas trop, le mieux est encore d'aller jeter un il sur cet article >> http://www.drako-thegame.com/?p=796. La deuxime vido est la plus parlante, je crois!
N'hsitez pas  me faire vos retours, ici ou l-bas (ou encore sur notre page facebook >> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Drako/112308602180200).

Votre participation est plus que bienvenue: nous prvoyons une alpha-test en septembre et la sortie du jeu plutt pour l'an prochain. Il y a beaucoup  dire et  faire dans le domaine de la ralit augmente... Parlons-en ensemble, si vous le voulez!

----------

